

Ask HN: Have you ever been interviewed by a CEO - devendramistri

I have been directly interviewed by the CEO of a company.<p>They are into hospitality domain, and wanted someone who can take care of the technical aspects of the product.<p>I was completely wondered when there were no technical questions asked.<p>Only thing he (CEO) wanted to know was &quot;What value I can add&quot;.
======
lightblade
I thought this is common in the startup world.

